# Icky day



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm home from work today with a cold that hit me like a truck overnight. I double checked several threads making sure I couldn't give it to Pig before taking him out and starting a Harry Potter marathon. I think he's getting annoyed with me because I've been drinking so much water I have to get up to pee every 30 minutes, so I'm giving him his own half of the couch to sleep without being bothered for a while.

But still, when you have a soft warm hedgie tummy on your tummy a cold doesn't feel quite as bad.


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

I wish you well! I wish Ramona would snuggle she is an explorer! Should have named her Dora! Harry potter marathon sounds divine! I think a hedgie should have been one of the animals allowed haha 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Aww I hope you feel better. This past week has been so crappy, I almost wish I would get sick just so I could call out from work and have the BF pamper me for a few days lol. 

Feel better though!!!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks! My fever broke around 3am so I'm feeling a little better today. Yesterday was a Harry Potter marathon and today I'm having a Pixar marathon with a nice cup of tea.


----------

